# 2 Peter 3 and John Owen



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 6, 2009)

While studying for my sermon tomorrow on 2 Peter 3:10-13 I came across an interesting passage in John Owen's Works (V. 9 pg. 134-135) that Owen believed Peter here in referencing the "end times" really is talking about A.D. 70 and not the 2nd Coming.

What say you?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is what he says:



> "On this foundation I affirm that the heavens and earth here intended in this prophecy of Peter, the coming of the Lord, the day of judgment and perdition of ungodly men, mentioned in the destruction of that heaven and earth, do all of them relate, not to the last and final judgment of the world, but to that utter desolation and destruction that was to be made of the Judaical church and state; for which I shall offer these two reasons, of many that might be insisted on from the text:-
> 
> '(1.) Because whatever is here mentioned was to have its peculiar influence on the men of that generation. He speaks of that wherein both the profane scoffers and those scoffed at were concerned, and that as Jews, some of them believing, others opposing, the faith. Now there was no particular concernment of that generation, nor in that sin, nor in that scoffing, as to the day of judgment in general ; but there was a peculiar relief for the one and a peculiar dread for the other at hand, in the destruction of the Jewish nation ; and, besides, an ample testimony both to the one and the other of the power and dominion of the Lord Jesus Christ, which was the thing in question between them.
> 
> ...



-----Added 6/6/2009 at 08:18:11 EST-----

Also John Lightfoot:



> "The destruction of Jerusalem is phrased in Scripture as the destruction of the whole world; and Christ's coming to her in judgment, as his coming to the last judgment. Therefore, those dreadful things, spoken of in Matt. 24:29,30 and 31, are but borrowed expressions, to set forth the terms of that judgment the more.. v.30 - "then shall they see" - not any visible appearance of Christ, or of the cross, in the clouds (as some have imagined); but, whereas Jews would not own Christ before for the Son of Man, or for the Messias, then by the vengeance that he should execute upon them, they and all the world should see an evident sign, and it was so. This, therefore, is called "his coming," and his coming in his kingdom." [A Commentary on the Acts of the Apostles, ed. Rev. John Rogers Pitman (London: J.F. Dove, 1825), p.141]
> 
> "That the destruction of Jerusalem and the whole Jewish state is described as if the whole frame of the world were to be dissolved. Nor is it strange, when God destroyed his habitation and city, places once so dear to him, with so direful and sad an overthrow; his own people, whom he accounted of as much or more than the whole world beside, by so dreadful and amazing plagues. Matt. 24:29,30, 'The sun shall be darkened &c. Then shall appear the 'sign of the Son of man,' &c; which yet are said to fall out within that generation, ver. 34. 2 Pet. 3:10, 'The heavens shall pass away with a great noise, and the elements shall melt with fervent heat,' &c. Compare with this Deut. 32:22, Heb. 12:26: and observe that by elements are understood the Mosaic elements, Gal 4:9, Coloss. 2:20: and you will not doubt that St. Peter speaks only of the conflagration of Jerusalem, the destruction of the nation, and the abolishing the dispensation of Moses" (vol. 3, p. 452).
> 
> "(Peter, in the second epistle,) sets forth the destruction of that cursed Nation and their City in those terms that Christ had done, Matt. 24. and that the Scripture doth elsewhere, Deut. 32.22,23.24. Jer. 4.23. namely as the destruction of the whole world, The heavens passing away, the elements melting, and the earth burnt up, &c. And accordingly speaks of a new heaven and a new earth, from Isa. 65.17. a new state of the Church under the Gospel among the Gentiles, when this old world of the Jews state should be dissolved." (Works, Vol. I., p. 338.)



-----Added 6/6/2009 at 08:39:24 EST-----

Eschatology wonks where are you?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Contra Marcion (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree with John Owen. I've always taken a more preterist view of 2 Peter 3.


----------



## Reformed Rush (Jun 6, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> While studying for my sermon tomorrow on 2 Peter 3:10-13 I came across an interesting passage in John Owen's Works (V. 9 pg. 134-135) that Owen believed Peter here in referencing the "end times" really is talking about A.D. 70 and not the 2nd Coming.
> 
> What say you?



Seems to us that Owen said nothing that would rule out a future "end times" consisting of global destruction and final judgment, by temporally applying such prophetical predictions to the physical destruction of Jerusalem in A.D. 70.

But then, we are not "wonks" of any color or stripe!

J&R
(Amiable Amillennialists)


----------

